# ERROR: dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0::gentoo  (Solventado)

## terracenter

Hola, hace mucho que no usaba Linux y mucho menos Gentoo, ya que no tenia equipo, ahora estoy haciendo una nueva instalacion  http://terracenter.blogspot.com/2014/12/instalacion-de-gentoo-en-una-laptop.html (le falta mucho a este tuto para dejarlo decente), pero al momento de instalar lvm2  la compilacion me da estos errores

# emerge -pv lvm2

 * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0  USE="python -examples {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1  USE="systemd -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/boost-1.55.0-r2:0/1.55.0  USE="nls python threads -context -debug -doc -icu -mpi -static-libs -tools"

ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.3.2-r1  USE="{-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.109  USE="readline systemd thin udev (-clvm) (-cman) -device-mapper-only -lvm1 -lvm2create_ini

trd (-selinux) -static -static-libs" 0 KiB

 * ERROR: dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   building bjam failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4955:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       CC=$(tc-getCC) ./build.sh ${toolset} -d+2 $(use_with python python "${EROOT}"/usr) || die "building bjam failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0/work/boost_1_55_0/tools/build/v2/engine'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0/work/boost_1_55_0/tools/build/v2'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0:

 * ERROR: dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   building bjam failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4955:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       CC=$(tc-getCC) ./build.sh ${toolset} -d+2 $(use_with python python "${EROOT}"/usr) || die "building bjam failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0/work/boost_1_55_0/tools/build/v2/engine'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0/work/boost_1_55_0/tools/build/v2'

livecd / #

# emerge --info '=dev-libs/boost-1.55.0::gentoo'

Portage 2.2.14 (python 2.7.7-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.16.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.16.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_CPU_2020M_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3927272 total,     81700 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2096904 free

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 18 Dec 2014 17:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.3.5-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16 (virtual/os-headers)

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx-i -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc

/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core-avx-i -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch

 preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersa

ndbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/gentoo/ http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/ ftp://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/gentoo/ http://www.las

.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="es_VE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete -

-stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.br.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 mmx modules multilib multiuser ncurses nl

s nptl openmp pam pcre python readline session sse sse2 ssl systemd tcpd unicode zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="intel" APACHE2_M

ODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_

file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock defl

ate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic nego

tiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets

stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" E

LIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oce

anserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse e

vdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_E

XTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_S

INGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XT

ABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat

logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRES

S_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

Muchas gracias por la ayuda que me puedan dar, ya que no he encontrado referencia a esa version, trate de montar la r1, pero tambien me sale error.

Saludos a todos

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que has descargado un stage3 no multilib y luego has elegido un perfil multilib. Puede que esto sea el origen del problema.

----------

## terracenter

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Creo que has descargado un stage3 no multilib y luego has elegido un perfil multilib. Puede que esto sea el origen del problema.

 

Estimado quilosaq

Este es el archivo stage qye baje 

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 207889127 dic 17  2234 stage3-amd64-20141204.tar.bz2

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-stage3-amd64/

Puedes indicarme por favor que te hace pensar que ese es el error, lo ves en la info que postea?

Saludos.

----------

## quilosaq

En el enlace que pusiste ( http://terracenter.blogspot.com/2014/12/instalacion-de-gentoo-en-una-laptop.html ) dice que descargas:

```
 # wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-stage3-amd64/stage3-amd64-nomultilib-20141204.tar.bz2
```

que no es lo mismo que lo que acabas de postear: 

```
stage3-amd64-20141204.tar.bz2
```

----------

## terracenter

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> En el enlace que pusiste ( http://terracenter.blogspot.com/2014/12/instalacion-de-gentoo-en-una-laptop.html ) dice que descargas:
> 
> ```
>  # wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-stage3-amd64/stage3-amd64-nomultilib-20141204.tar.bz2
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias quilosaq

Ya lo cambie por http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-stage3-amd64/stage3-amd64-20141204.tar.bz2 fue un error al estar revisando los stages, pero en mi instalacion es stage3-amd64-20141204.tar.bz2.

Yo creo que es un BUG, pero no esto 100% seguro de eso, ya que no veo referencias de esa version, ahora he visto bugs en versiones mayores.

Agradezco mucho a todos los que me puedan ayudar con este paquete haciendo pruebas, para ver si es un BUG y poder repotarlo.

Saludos

----------

## quilosaq

Cosas que pueden ayudar:

 *Quote:*   

> * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.
> 
> * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge
> 
> * man page to learn how to update config files. 

 

Actualizar esso archivos de configuración con etc-update.

 *Quote:*   

> * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0/temp/build.log'.

 

Publicar (en pastebin) /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0/temp/build.log.

----------

## terracenter

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Cosas que pueden ayudar:
> 
>  *Quote:*   * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.
> 
> * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge
> ...

 

 ERROR: dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

http://pastebin.com/AquYw1GA

 cat /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0/temp/build.log

http://pastebin.com/abvJ5Fwe

Gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## terracenter

 *terracenter wrote:*   

> Hola, hace mucho que no usaba Linux y mucho menos Gentoo, ya que no tenia equipo, ahora estoy haciendo una nueva instalacion  http://terracenter.blogspot.com/2014/12/instalacion-de-gentoo-en-una-laptop.html (le falta mucho a este tuto para dejarlo decente), pero al momento de instalar lvm2  la compilacion me da estos errores
> 
> # emerge -pv lvm2
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.
> ...

 

Gracias  a la lista gentoo-user-es@lists.gentoo.org  y al usuario KyD <kyd.is.back@gmail.com>

Prueba lo siguiente : 

1 ) export CFLAGS="-march=core-avx-i -mno-avx -mno-aes -mno-rdrnd -O2 -pipe"

2 ) emerge --info | grep -i cflags (Esto es a modo de chequeo para ver que se seteo bien CFLAGS)

Si quedo bien seteada : 

3) emerge -v dev-util/boost-build

funciono

Gracias por la ayuda

----------

